# Gateway NV 52 black screen



## meandmgo (Dec 26, 2012)

2 GB memory ATI Radeon 3200 graphics 320 GB hard drive Windows 7
My laptop turns on but immediately goes to a black screen the laptop is on the fans for running and the blue power lights are on but none of the keyboard lights are displayed. This actually happened about 7 months ago and through reading many posts I came to the conclusion the motherboard must be bad but I couldn't afford to fix it. Being bored last night I decided to search forums again and found a new suggestion which was to remove 1 of the memory sticks and then power it up again. To my joy and relief it powered right on display and all. Thinking maybe I had a virus I did a complete factory reinstall setting it back to Windows Vista. I then reinstalled the other memory stick and Everything was working fine. I then reinstalled windows 7 using the upgrade disks provided by gateway. I also allowed all of the windows updates to perform. Windows 7 installed and it appeared the problem was solved. When I was completely done I powered down the laptop for about 20 minutes and then went to use it for it just to go back to the original problem. I tried the original fix again removing 1 of the memory sticks but to no avail. Is this just a coincidence that it restarted being an intermittent problem with the hardware or is there some sort of conflict with Windows 7 that had developed. If I can get it to turn back on again I will go back to Windows Vista and see if that fixes the problem. Any ideas?
Also I forgot to mention when installing Windows 7 I was informed there is a compatibility issue with ATI but before this problem it previously ran fine for over a year with no problems.


----------



## meandmgo (Dec 26, 2012)

Just to update After posting this thread I found a very helpful thread addressing the black screen of death. I've tried most of the suggestions but not all So in the meantime if anyone has any input I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## westpalmbeach (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a similar problem, tried a lot of suggestions. Can you send a link to the other other helpful info you mentioned? Did you resolve your problem?


----------



## meandmgo (Dec 26, 2012)

It's actually a complete forum

BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs - Tech Support Forum

No I never did completely resolve the issue. Being intermittent made diagnosing the exact cause very difficult and time consuming. Honestly, I just cut my losses and traded my Gateway to a computer repair facility and bought a Hp. But in reading through the forum there are many ideas of possible problems and the steps needed to diagnose.


----------

